# Solar Table Lamp Alert! (Home Depot Clearance)



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Home Depot is currently clearing their inventory of Hampton Bay brand solar rechargeable LED table lamps. They are clearing them out for $4.99, but normally sell for $44 to $70, depending in the model. Here is an example of one of the models (eBay auction).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hampton-Bay-Sol...015583QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL08071012103r4596

Here's the same model at Craig's List.

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/hsh/714920772.html

Each one has a solar cell on the top to charge three Ni-Cad or NiMH "AA" batteries (batteries included), which are said to operate the lamp for 8 to 10 hours. The lamp also comes with an AC adapter.

These won't last long. My guess is that if you don't grab one in the next day or so they'll be gone. My local Home Depot had 12 in stock, and I bought them all. I'll use what I can, then try to eBay the rest. The ones I don't sell at eBay I'll give a xmas presents. You can't go wrong for $4.99!

Be careful which models you chose. Some are 6 LEDs while others are 12 LEDs. Since LED lamps are marginal intensity anyway, you'll want a 12 LED model. I wouldn't recommend one of these lamps as a reading lamp, but for $4.99 it's a terrific value for general indoor & outdoor lighting.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It is currently raining so I don't think I'll shop for awhile. I have to wonder if I would have the discipline to move the lamp outdoors and back indoors daily in order to take advantage of it?

As you pointed out about the batteries that they are AA style. Might work better as a battery recharger than a lamp. 

Either way it should be worth $4.99.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The only ones I saw here for 4.99 where rechargable, but not solar.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went to Home Depot and they only had the 4.99 rechargeable ones, not solar.

Nevada congrats on getting the ones you did.

Angie


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

an they were all gone, already..:grit:


----------

